# Mastery of your anxiety and panic by David Barlow



## dgkallday (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, I havent been on here for a bit, but Im am going to be starting cognitive behavioural therapy pretty soon, and the doctor told my mom over the phone to order this book off the internet. I read a little overveiw of it, and it seems pretty good, its often used with CBT, and Im wondering if anybody here has read this book? Does it help with just overcoming fear of panic attacks, etc. or does it also deal with the constant dr/ dp feelings. Hmm, I guess I will find out when I go for my first CBT session. So, anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------

